

Fake NSA source code leaks - mvklingeren

Typically the register, with screaming heading http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theregister.co.uk&#x2F;2014&#x2F;11&#x2F;25&#x2F;nsa_source_code_release&#x2F; 
-&gt;  NiFi is the name of this NSA sponsored project
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;incubator.apache.org&#x2F;projects&#x2F;nifi.html
======
mvklingeren
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/25/nsa_source_code_rele...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/25/nsa_source_code_release/)

[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/nifi.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/nifi.html)

